# Full meal deal



## smokeymose (Jan 28, 2017)

Meijer had t-bone & porterhouse on sale for $6.99# so I had to get a few. The Mrs decided it was my day to cook. OK!
I went with a couple of t-bones, asparagus, mushrooms and some tiny potatoes I'd never seen before.
Everything but the potatoes got bagged for Sous Vide..













IMG_1799.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_1801.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017





The white things in the asparagus bag are pie weights and the shrooms have rocks for weight.
I cooked the vegetables first at 178 degrees for 15 minutes and sent to the fridge. 
When the water cooled to 129 I dropped the steaks in for 3 hrs.












IMG_1806.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017





I dropped the vegetables back in the water to warm up while the steaks were dealt with.
The Mrs wanted hers more done than I, so hers got browned in a pan while mine got a torch treatment. The asparagus got browned a little and the shrooms came right out of the bag.













IMG_1807.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_1808.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_1803.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_1829.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017





The final result was great! A satisfying way to spend an afternoon when it's too cold to hang out on the patio...












IMG_1837.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 28, 2017





Thanks for looking!
[emoji]9786[/emoji]️
By the way, the mushroom recipe is from Lisa Q Fetterman's "Sous Vide at Home".


----------



## b-one (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks tasty,looks like too much work for me. You need to get them go cut you done thicker steaks!:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2017)

Everything looks tasty, except the fungus! 

I thought about doing veggies when I did the chuckie the other night but o decided it was too much work and temps so didn't.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks tasty still not sure I'm sold on this SV thing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

That's a fantastic looking meal!

Great job!

Point!

Al


----------



## ritchierich (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow that looks awesome Smokey!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 31, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Everything looks tasty, except the fungus!
> 
> I thought about doing veggies when I did the chuckie the other night but o decided it was too much work and temps so didn't.


Waiting for it to hit the high temps for vegetables just to cook for only a few minutes does seem a little over the top, but I figured it a learning experience and had time to spare. The plus side is that when the vegs were done you could just leave them in the fridge while the water cooled down to steak temp and warm them up in the hot water when the steaks were done.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 31, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a fantastic looking meal!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al! I'm having a ball with this thing. It's another tool in the box ;-)

Dan


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

That all looks great
Gotta love new toys!


----------

